# U.F.O. Vs. cake wheel



## wampa_bait (Oct 20, 2009)

im thinking about getting Taxi a new wheel and i was looking at the UFO silent wheel but i wasnt sure if it was going to be a problem getting her to use it because she is used to the normal upright one she has and if it was going to be a problem should i just get her a cack wheel :/


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Flying Saucer wheels I have found to work very well for a cheap commercial wheel. However, we don't know for sure how the slanted running surface affects hedgies in the long run. Cake Walk wheels are fantastic but I would hold off on buying one until Reaper is caught up with orders. He's been busy and is behind right now.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

I like the flying saucer (UFO) as well. It's so easy to clean!!! Quigley switches directions when he runs so that makes me feel better that the slant is not wearing on his joints unevenly. Despite this the slant may still be affecting him, there's really no way to know for sure. Also he definitely ran faster on his other wheel (just a crappy upright bucket style wheel) so when we get him a bigger cage I will probably put both a Flying Saucer and a calkwalk in to give him a choice.


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

I built My boy a wheel.
I'm going to build each of my girls wheels soon too.

It's made from the same Cake plate (or looks to be) as Reapers.

I used an old pair of rollerblades that was given to me, and the whole thing cost $13.

I did end up taking the base off because I didn't like it, it was too big.
I mounted the wheel to his cage and he loves it that way.
If I had known that I wasn't going to use the base and just made it to go on his cage it would of only cost about $7.

He had NEVER used a wheel before I made this one, (and I had tried) 
He started off just walking on it, and now he runs on it for hours every night!

I'm not saying Reapers are bad or anything. I've heard he makes them with high quality products. 
But it will give you some ideas/options. 
especially cost wise, I know I can't afford $40+ on a wheel.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Shelbys Mom said:


> I used an old pair of rollerblades that was given to me, and the whole thing cost $13.
> 
> I did end up taking the base off because I didn't like it, it was too big.
> I mounted the wheel to his cage and he loves it that way.
> If I had known that I wasn't going to use the base and just made it to go on his cage it would of only cost about $7.


Where did you manage to find the cake takers so cheap that you could make it for $7? Even US prices are considerably higher than that for the carrier alone.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

I don't have experience with the Cake wheel.

Both of my hedgehogs adjusted immediately to the Flying Saucer wheel, they previously used regular wheels. No adjustment period at all. Very easy to clean. But I am new to hedgehogs so I do not know the lifespan of these saucers, have only had them a couple of months and so far no wear & tear, and no noise.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Nancy said:


> Shelbys Mom said:
> 
> 
> > I used an old pair of rollerblades that was given to me, and the whole thing cost $13.
> ...


You can buy the cake cover from Roses for $5 and shelbys mom said she already had the skate/rollerblade wheels so all she needed was a few nuts and bolts and the $5 cake cover.


----------



## leannem (Mar 27, 2009)

Harley has always had the silent spinner wheel. when he was a baby he would FLY on that thing. for the past few weeks he has slowed down big time on it. he's a bit of a bigger boy and i think he is having problems with the slant and the amount of space. his back foot sometimes falls off as he runs and he really doesn't go for very long on it. 

the bearing on it is squeeking now (had it since march) and is sticky.

i've ordered the cake walk... waiting impatiently (lol). i thought reaper had caught up by all the good comments on the cake walk thread but then, a few complaints came through again. I figured i need to get one (i don't like the comfort wheel, seems flimsy and annoying to clean) so i might as well just order it and hope he gets around to it sooner than later.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

LarryT said:


> Nancy said:
> 
> 
> > Shelbys Mom said:
> ...


Wow, I didn't realize they were that cheap. I haven't priced them recently but months ago when I did they were around $15ish even in the US sites.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

They are really that cheap? Can someone give me a national store, like Walmart, that I would for sure have in town? I want to go look at prices...


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

Yep, I bought it at WalMart for $5.50

One of the dollar store's also had them for the same price but I can't remember which one.
I'm thinking it was Fred's but not positive.

And a few foot of PVC pipe isn't much then the bolt and washers and nuts.

When I mounted it on his cage I don't even use the bold I bought for it.
I use the screw thing that the wheel's were put onto the Rollerblades with and a nut (for spacing) and 2 large washers (one on each side of the cage wire) the screw from the Rollerblade was the exact size I needed and it's smooth on both side so don't have to worry about anyone getting hurt on it.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

LizardGirl said:


> They are really that cheap? Can someone give me a national store, like Walmart, that I would for sure have in town? I want to go look at prices...


My local Walmart has them for $5.50 plus tax but i could not find them on walmarts website.


----------

